# help please - noisy ps3



## chunky28

Hi,

I have an old 'fat' 40GB PS3 which gets very noisy after a very short time. It starts after 10-15mins.

This happens whatever I do i.e. play a game, watch a movie etc.

IT slows down and goes quiet occasionally but soon gets noisy again.

It is in a well ventilated area.

It doesn't seem to get very hot but the fans must be running that loud for a reason. I don't want to damage it by using it while this happening.

Here's what I've tried:
1. Raising it off the surface on a small tin can (suggested on another forum)
2. Used a hoover to try and suck dust out
3. I was going to try using a dust/air spray can but have since read it's not a good idea.
4. I've looked at the various fan attachments but again I've read this isn't a good idea.

I'm now considering replacing the thermal compound after reading this thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...aintenance-series-changing-thermal-paste.html

The PS3 is obviously out of warranty.

I've ordered some Tuniq TX-3 to try this next week but wanted to hear peoples experiences or advice. Do you think this might be the answer and is there anything else I could try?

Would appreciate any help with this.

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## Moonfly

Sounds like dust is the issue to me. I had this with a laptop and inthe end I had to get inside it to clean out dust that had built up on the inside, where I couldnt otherwise get to it. I cant tell you to pull your PS3 apart and check it, but I would expect that to be the issue personally if you have ruled out almost everything else.


----------



## I=V/R

On the fat model there is a reverse fan mode for expelling the accumulated dust. 

1. Flip the power switch on the back to "off". 
2. Place finger on eject sensor. 
3. With finger on eject, flip back switch back to on. 
The fan will run really fast in reverse for about 20 seconds. After it stops the console will beep 3 times. Flip switch back off then on, without finger on eject sensor. I do this once every 6 months. If it has never been done you might get a lot of dust come out.


----------



## I=V/R

Also, if you do not have a pretty firm grasp on the interior of consoles, I wouldn't advise taking it apart. The fan is at the bottom, which requires "gutting" the console. Not a good idea if this is your first time tinkering with things like this.


----------



## grassy

Sounds to me as it's the ps3 slowly on it's way out. I say this as my fat 60gig just got the yellow light of death and I lost everything due to myself not backing it up when I noticed it running loud. When this happens it's hard to tell when it could go but please back up your ps3s hard drive so you can keep all your info and game settings. This is not a matter of trying to run the ps3 at low temperatures due to cooling it down it's a matter of fact as these things don't last forever. If your outlook is positive in this regard you will not make the same mistake as I did. Good luck grassy


----------



## mnhokie

I doubt your unit is slowly dying. This does sound like a heating issue where the fan either (a) can't run like it should or (b) is running hard to blow off some heat from the unit. I had my PS3 mounted in a rack in my previous home and never had a problem, but have noticed the same thing now that it's in a different setting. I can second the issue that was mentioned above on the laptop. A little dust in the fan can cause the unit to work much harder than it needs to.

Looking forward to hearing what you find out.

Thanks to the other poster for the tip on the reverse fan method. Good to know!


----------



## bambino

YouTube has a ton of vidieo's showing how to disassemble the PS3, it really is pretty simple even for a novice that may be iffy on doing so. My bet lies with the rest of the posters about dust being the culpret, When i had a different issue with mine i couldn't believe the amount of dust built up inside.:yikes:


----------



## I=V/R

I took mine apart to install the storm led kit (it's made for the XBOX). When I saw the disgusting amount of dust inside, I had it completely disassembled in about five minutes lol. Needless to say, my PS3 received a thorough cleaning that day! I then went on to finish installing the led kit. I love it! It's remote controlled, changes colors, and strobes or pulses.


----------



## chunky28

Thanks for all your comments.

I've tried the reverse fan mode. Didn't know about that thanks for the tip! Unfortunately it hasn't solved my problem.

I do hope it isn't on it's way out. I use it to watch movies and play the occasional game so it isn't used very often. Plus it's always been well ventilated.

I've not dismantled a console before but have done a fair bit with PC's. So while it's more complex I think I should be ok. as bambino says there are plenty of you tube videos too. I've found quite a good one by gilksy.

I'm going to take it apart and clear the dust out tonight. I just need to get some tools. I think I may need a torx screwdriver.

I'm also thinking of getting a 640gb hard disk for it but don't want to waste my money if it's on it's way out!

I'll let you all know how I get on. thanks again


----------



## Ares

chunky28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an old 'fat' 40GB PS3 which gets very noisy after a very short time. It starts after 10-15mins.
> 
> This happens whatever I do i.e. play a game, watch a movie etc.
> 
> IT slows down and goes quiet occasionally but soon gets noisy again.
> 
> It is in a well ventilated area.
> 
> It doesn't seem to get very hot but the fans must be running that loud for a reason. I don't want to damage it by using it while this happening.
> 
> Here's what I've tried:
> 1. Raising it off the surface on a small tin can (suggested on another forum)
> 2. Used a hoover to try and suck dust out
> 3. I was going to try using a dust/air spray can but have since read it's not a good idea.
> 4. I've looked at the various fan attachments but again I've read this isn't a good idea.
> 
> I'm now considering replacing the thermal compound after reading this thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...aintenance-series-changing-thermal-paste.html
> 
> The PS3 is obviously out of warranty.
> 
> I've ordered some Tuniq TX-3 to try this next week but wanted to hear peoples experiences or advice. Do you think this might be the answer and is there anything else I could try?
> 
> Would appreciate any help with this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Charlie


Hello Charlie and Welcome to the gaming forum of HTS,

This is a two part issue one being the build-up of dust in every nook and cranny of the console and two since your out of warranty you might as well change the thermal paste while your in there. My advice is to take it slowly nothing worse than opening it up and damaging the WiFi antenna or one of the ribbon cables (learned that one the hard way:doh. Also if you don't have the #10 Torx drive you can always use a small flat head screw driver to remove the security screw.


----------



## chunky28

I've given it a good clean out and i'm now in the process of putting it back together.

Unfortunately my thermal compound hasn't arrived yet so i'll have to take it apart again when it arrives.

It sure looks like it needs to be done...see pic

I'll let you know if the cleaning has improved the noise!!!

thanks again


----------



## Ares

I see you were one of the lucky few to get very little thermal paste from the factory, I'm surprised that it made it this long this has been my biggest complaint with Sony. Either they slather too much or in your case not enough to cover one chip let alone both the Cell and the RSX, once you change the paste you will notice a difference.


----------



## chunky28

well I've just switched all back on and soon got the message 'your system is too hot' followed by an auto shutdown.
I think the process of dismantling it has caused what little thermal compound existed to crumble off. I didn't attempt to clean any of the chips!
I'll wait for the thermal compound to arrive then reapply it.
thanks again for all your comments.


----------



## Moonfly

Once you break the bond between the heat sink and the chips, the old thermal paste is useless and probably hinders heat transfer more than a unit with no paste. You shouldnt boot the console up at all till the fresh paste is in there!!


----------



## PoTee

Well I stumbled into this thread and glad that I did as I've noticed that my PS 3 gets a little warmer thse days. I'm going to try the reverse fan trick to blow out the dust. It's about 4years old so it's about time. 
Thanks for the tip PoTee


----------



## Ares

The "fan test" may help with some dust removal but it's something that is not recommend as it could do more damage than good, it's putting the fan into overdrive.


----------



## doublejroc

Is it only loud when the fan runs at a higher speed? If so, don't be surprised if it's still loud when you fix the thermal paste rid of all the dust. Dust doesn't make noise directly, nor the paste. The fan will be the culprit if this is the case.


----------



## Moonfly

Dust can contribute to fan noise. If there is a build of of dust on the exhaust outlet of the fan duct, then the cross sectional area of that outlet can be reduced. The result is a smaller outlet with the same amount of air rushing through it. The air speeds up and buffets making for a lot of extra noise. Its the fan (that is heavily overloaded) and the air making the noise, but it can be the dust that causes that to happen.


----------



## sub_junkie

I had a fat 60gb ps3 refurbished by Sony two years ago, and it's been noisy from day one of having it back. Either I got spoiled with how quiet a slim's fan was, or this one is just noisier, I'm not sure. Anyone here running homebrew on their ps3?


----------



## chunky28

Right I've now replaced the thermal paste.

I used Tuniq Tx-3 and some Tuniq thermal compound removal solution to clean up the old paste. It cost about £10 for the two. Might seem expensive but I did some research and this paste was recommended. Although far more difficult to put on than the paste I've used in the past.

Anyway, I've attached a few pics. I wasn't that pleased with my application of the paste but it's all back together and so far is running perfectly. The fan used to get louder after 5 mins or less. It's now still quiet after 2-3 hours.

Thanks for all you help.


----------



## Ares

Nice pics of your work and I'm glad to hear that even after 2-3 hours that fan speeds are stable. 

Enjoy and Happy Gaming.


----------



## Moonfly

+1 on that. Nothing worse than noisy kit. My PS3 has started to get noisier of late and I know I am going to have to go through this process at some point. I had to do it with my laptop a few weeks ago and it was a pain to strip down, so compared to that the PS3 should be fairly simple, I know my xbox was anyway.

All the Best

:T


----------



## vettett15

Dang, them PS3 designers were pretty smart, didn't know about the reverse fan thing. Has anyone tried it with the help of a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## I=V/R

vettett15 said:


> Dang, them PS3 designers were pretty smart, didn't know about the reverse fan thing. Has anyone tried it with the help of a vacuum cleaner?


That would be ill advised. Vacuums creat a lot of static and could damage sensitive circuits on the system. There are static free vacuums for laptops that may work though.


----------



## vettett15

True, I could call up Sony and find out what their ESD program is. Ideally one would use an ionizer fan which wouldn't cause any problems. How are people cleaning out their PS3s when they take them apart, do you think they alll use ground straps and approved work stations....


----------



## I=V/R

vettett15 said:


> True, I could call up Sony and find out what their ESD program is. Ideally one would use an ionizer fan which wouldn't cause any problems. How are people cleaning out their PS3s when they take them apart, do you think they alll use ground straps and approved work stations....


I am sure that that is not the case, just look up "take apart ps3" on YouTube. I cannot think of any videos where I see the person using a grounding strap or anti static mat.


----------



## vettett15

Looks like we need to post up a video showing how to do it correctly. Bunny suit, ground strap, ground floor (with correct shoes), ionizer. Any tools you use need to be put in front of the ionizer for 10 sec before touching the device....


----------

